# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Bút bi quảng cáo ROHTO QC02 giải pháp quà tặng cho doanh nghiệp

## nganhangduan

*Bút bi quảng cáo ROHTO QC02 giải pháp quà tặng cho doanh nghiệp*

*Bút quảng cáo ROHTO QC02 * quen thuộc và rất hữu ích trong học tập và công việc của mỗi người. Theo thời gian, mẫu mã được cải tiến rất nhiều và đa dạng, dễ dàng cho các doanh nghiệp khi muốn sử dụng bút bi quảng cáo thương hiệu.







 [*]_Bút crocodile_[*]_Bút picasso_

----------

